# Tug of War



## Zoltea (Nov 21, 2010)

I saw this elsewhere and decided to bring it here.
basically, here's how it works, there's two teams, based on the first letter of your username.

Team A-M are trying to reach 0, so they want to subtract each time.
Team N-Z are trying to reach 100, so they want to add each time.
When either of those two numbers are reached, then that team wins and it is started over.

Rules:
1. No double posting.
2. You can only move by + or - 1 (so 50 to 51, 51 to 52, 52 to 51, etc.)
3. No double-crossing.
4. If you accidentally put the wrong number, edit your post and fix it.
5. Furthermore, no cheating.

So the gist of the game is this:
You go up or down by 1 (no skipping numbers) from the number of the previous poster, depending which team you are on. The goal is to get to 0 or 100 depending on your team. If a team wins, it is reset to 50 (the next poster after a win posts 50).

Example

1st post: 50
Bob133: 49
Susie435: 50
Walter54: 51
Joe128: 50
etc.

So I will start:

50


----------



## hyphen (Nov 21, 2010)

51


----------



## Green (Nov 21, 2010)

-1

50


----------



## Zoltea (Nov 21, 2010)

51


----------



## hyphen (Nov 21, 2010)

52


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Nov 21, 2010)

50

What happens if we change our name and it would alter our orientation? (like if I changed back to Zackrinian)

Well, it would appear I have been ninja'd.

51


----------



## hyphen (Nov 21, 2010)

51

Then i guess you go to the other side.


----------



## Zoltea (Nov 21, 2010)

SilverShard said:


> 51
> 
> Then i guess you go to the other side.


This.

(Also, Chief, you dropped 2, only can go by 1)

52


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Nov 21, 2010)

51


----------



## hyphen (Nov 21, 2010)

52


----------



## Zoltea (Nov 21, 2010)

53


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Nov 22, 2010)

52


----------



## Zoltea (Nov 22, 2010)

53


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Nov 22, 2010)

52

grr


----------



## Zoltea (Nov 22, 2010)

53

^^


----------



## hyphen (Nov 22, 2010)

54


----------



## Zoltea (Nov 22, 2010)

55


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Nov 22, 2010)

GRRARR

54


----------



## Flareth (Nov 22, 2010)

Subtracty time.

53.


----------



## Zoltea (Nov 22, 2010)

54


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Nov 22, 2010)

53


----------



## Zoltea (Nov 22, 2010)

54


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Nov 22, 2010)

>:(

53


----------



## Green (Nov 22, 2010)

fifty fucking two.


----------



## Zoltea (Nov 22, 2010)

53


----------



## Silver (Nov 22, 2010)

52


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 22, 2010)

53


----------



## Zoltea (Nov 22, 2010)

54

SilverFalcon, lol, you're supposed to go up, not down


----------



## surskitty (Nov 22, 2010)

No threads where there is no possibility of interaction.


----------

